# Welcome, everyone!



## terri (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey all - the moderating team has been working on this concept for some time now, and only recently have we finalized it.    Now you can really appreciate how long it can take sometimes to get things moving around here.     

Please have fun with this new forum, enjoy and get to know our aspiring pros, both new to TPF or regulars who are testing the waters of turning pro!

Enjoy!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 28, 2013)

So is the the NEW Beginners section?   Because I suspect this area will get more posts than the beginner section will.....


----------



## terri (Aug 28, 2013)

Aspiring pros does not always mean beginning photographers, Mistah Charlie.        

We do hope to see it become active, of course!


----------



## terri (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh, and Mish promised something very special to the first TPF member to post in the new forum, Charlie.   I'm not certain what she meant, though.   You'll have to PM her.   :sillysmi:


----------



## mishele (Aug 28, 2013)

Very special!! Hehe


----------



## Overread (Aug 28, 2013)

Does this mean that Mish is finally going to use up those extra clothes pegs she ordered last month? You know the shiny metal ones


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 28, 2013)

mishele said:


> Very special!! Hehe



Ok, Sweet Lady... PM'd!


----------



## mishele (Aug 28, 2013)

Overread said:


> Does this mean that Mish is finally going to use up those extra clothes pegs she ordered last month? You know the shiny metal ones



Ahh...you ruined the surprise. Now I'll have to come up with something else.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 28, 2013)

And, a 'Thanks' to Derrel who originally the suggested this (alternatively, if it goes horribly wrong _*blame*_ Derrel!  )


----------



## supercool2 (Aug 28, 2013)

YES!!!! I thought I had stumbled on a section I missed, then noticed its brand new. I will be posting very soon. I have newbie questions about the getting started, BEFORE actually getting started stuff.


----------



## Gavjenks (Aug 29, 2013)

Would this also be where people with business plans should post whose businesses do not revolve around actually taking photographs?

There seem to be a fair number of those. For example, that guy who just recently made a thread about a business for renting lenses to people in exchange for real estate photography.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 30, 2013)

Gavjenks said:


> Would this also be where people with business plans should post whose businesses do not revolve around actually taking photographs?
> 
> There seem to be a fair number of those. For example, *that guy who just recently made a thread about a business for renting lenses to people in exchange for real estate photography.*



How would a lens renter be termed an "Aspiring Pro"? Doesn't make much sense, does it?


----------



## ratssass (Aug 30, 2013)

In on 1   !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Aug 30, 2013)

I hope one day I will be an HDR pro.


----------



## mishele (Aug 30, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> I hope one day I will be an HDR pro.



How you doing?


----------



## Gavjenks (Sep 4, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Gavjenks said:
> 
> 
> > Would this also be where people with business plans should post whose businesses do not revolve around actually taking photographs?
> ...



Not the renter.  The person who wants to start a rental business (there was a thread on this).  Thus planning to make money in the field of photography. Thus making them an aspiring pro.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 4, 2013)

tirediron said:


> And, a 'Thanks' to Derrel who originally the suggested this (alternatively, if it goes horribly wrong _*blame*_ Derrel!  )



My favorite thing to do.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 4, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > And, a 'Thanks' to Derrel who originally the suggested this (alternatively, if it goes horribly wrong _*blame*_ Derrel!  )
> ...



Yeah, blame me for anything that goes wrong...but dude...while I appreciate the props for this, as I recall, what I suggested was a sub-forum for *perspiring* professionals!!! Not aspiring, or aspirating, but PER-spiring!!! Sweaty, nervous, hard-working, perspiring pros, humping around heavy loads of OCF units and umbrellas and light stands, and big Nikons and Canons, and massive weight in f/2.8 pro glass!!!

I think you still need to work on that _reading condescension_, eh? :meh:


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 4, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Yeah, blame me for anything that goes wrong...but dude...while I appreciate the props for this, as I recall, what I suggested was a sub-forum for perspiring professionals!!! Not aspiring, or aspirating, but PER-spiring!!! Sweaty, nervous, hard-working, perspiring pros, humping around heavy loads of OCF units and umbrellas and light stands, and big Nikons and Canons, and massive weight in f/2.8 pro glass!!!
> 
> I think you still need to work on that reading condescension, eh? :meh:



Perspiring Professionals: the Ballads of Sweaty Derrel. 

I'd read the s&$# out of that screenplay.


----------



## Gavjenks (Sep 4, 2013)

> I think you still need to work on that _reading condescension, eh? :no smile:_


Reading condensation would be more relevant to perspiring professionals.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 4, 2013)

Gavjenks said:


> > I think you still need to work on that _reading condescension, eh? :no smile:_
> 
> 
> Reading condensation would be more relevant to perspiring professionals.



That's why the fine folks at Reader's Digest made all of those condensed books!!! Reading condensed stuff makes a person a better sweater. (Knit to be confused with anything clothing-related.)

Reader's Digest Condensed Books - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Gavjenks said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Gavjenks said:
> ...



But not in Photography... that would be retail. And technically one who "rents the lens" would be either the renter or the rentee, in this instance.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Sep 13, 2013)

Well, this area of the forum is going to go one of two ways IMO.. either be great or terrible. lol I for one think its a great idea, but I can already envision the "rain on your party" club stalking like hawks for innocent prey.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 13, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> Well, this area of the forum is going to go one of two ways IMO.. either be great or terrible. lol I for one think its a great idea, but I can already envision the "rain on your party" club stalking like hawks for innocent prey.



Thats why this section is more heavily moderated than the other sections.


----------



## IByte (Sep 13, 2013)

What no fauxtogs forum for the rest of us?!!! Booooo heckle heckle...I fart in your general direction. ...


But seriously I hope this forum works out lol.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Sep 14, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> > Well, this area of the forum is going to go one of two ways IMO.. either be great or terrible. lol I for one think its a great idea, but I can already envision the "rain on your party" club stalking like hawks for innocent prey.
> ...



Good call! This forum is a wealth of knowledge and I really hope this section works out well.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Sep 15, 2013)

So when do we graduate from aspiring to pro. Full time?  I'm laid off right now so photography is it for me.  Do I now post in the pro forum.   If I get another job am I demoted back to here.  Is there a graduation ceremony? So many questions.


----------

